
Shezhen: The Silicon Valley of Hardware (Full Documentary) - ktta
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGJ5cZnoodY
======
ktta
This is different from the 17min Part 1 documentary that was submitted some
time ago. It is about an hour long

~~~
uola
First part was slightly disappointing (all the usual stuff), the full one
turned out great though.

------
__a__
This should be front page.

